# I think that I was charged a tad extra for my r4i gold 3DS card...



## Mr.ButtButt (Feb 8, 2016)

So just now, I ordered this:
http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=149

and i payed the $16.99 + 2.00 shipping

However, when I check my card and purchase history, it comes up that $21.30 was spent, instead of the $18.99 total that the site says i payed.

Thanks and any help with this issue would be really appreciated ://


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 8, 2016)

The extra charges are your card fees for international orders, this is roughly 2% for most credit cards fees.
Other charges you can get is the money conversion fees, this is based on a rolling 10 day average (this is different based on what the bank is tied to the credit card processor is used), this is also another card fee.

paypal also charges 1 dollar for new orders per vendor or per year.


This should explain most if not all "extra" fees you suddenly get for most international orders.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Feb 8, 2016)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> The extra charges are your card fees for international orders, this is roughly 2% for most credit cards fees.
> Other charges you can get is the money conversion fees, this is based on a rolling 10 day average (this is different based on what the bank is tied to the credit card processor is used), this is also another card fee.
> 
> paypal also charges 1 dollar for new orders per vendor or per year.
> ...


Thank you so much for clearing this up!


----------

